
Give your cat a digital web presense - J4M4I5M7
http://www.catresume.com
======
AnimalMuppet
I'm pretty sure that my cat has absolutely no need (nor even desire) for a
digital web presence. The only use it has for a computer is as an object that
is warmer than the floor.

